# Flatlander coming to the Arkansas: Campsite recommendations?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes. We are in a stage II fire ban currently, and I don't see that changing in the next week. However, the entire river is open to boating and levels are great. They should hold within a hundred cfs or so of where they are now for the next month and a half.

What kind of campsite are you looking for? Would you rather trade river access for privacy? There is camping at both Ruby Mountain and Hecla Junction which are AHRA river access points for Browns Canyon. There is also camping at Railroad Bridge access north of Buena Vista. There are free dispersed campsites in the Numbers north of Railroad Bridge. There is a wide variety of camping options in the dry hills east and above the river (Fourmile Recreation Area).

There are several nice campgrounds on the west side of the valley that have a forested character instead of desert and have better spacing (privacy). Options include Collegiate Peaks Campground on Cottonwood Pass, Cottonwood Lake Campground on the South Fork Cottonwood Creek, Chalk Lake-Mt. Princeton-Cascade all on Chalk Creek up CR 162 as well as plenty of good sites off Poncha Pass near the O'Haver Lake-Silver Creek-Poncha Creek area.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You might think about River Runners by Buena Vista for a week long camping spot. They are right on the river across from the Fisherman Bridge put in. They have showers and spaces with private put in beaches. Shuttle is easy from there as you can probably find one of their guides to help you run it for a small price. Not sure what they charge, but for the amenities they offer, it might be worth it. (lots of girls running around there too)


----------



## energywonk (Jun 27, 2013)

*Thanks! Great info*

This is very helpful. I think we're placing a bit higher premium on being a little more private and forested. Don't mind a little more driving to get to the river sections each day. I'll track down some of the leads you've given.

Good to hear we'll have water. I guess we'll rely on lanterns for evening illumination.

Dan


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Not only are campfires banned but so are charcoal grills and all open flames. Although you can still cook on a camp stove....

Fire Restrictions - Chaffee County Sheriff


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Hecla Junction is by far my favorite campsite, it sits just above the river. Great access point.


----------

